# predator hunting with AR how many rounds?



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

I know the law is somewhere with in the DNR's webite but I cant find it. From what I gather so far (just got an AR) I can hunt with it but have to use a 5 round magazine? just looking for confirmation on this.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

yes 5. I take a 5 round clip in the gun and an extra 5 round clip loaded in my pocket.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

It's not a clip but yes, 5 rounds max in mag + 1 in the chamber. If you use a larger mag it would have to be "permanently altered and blocked to 5 rounds max. "permanently" means not easily altered in the field.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Lol. Didn't ya believe me Scott? Funny thing is I asked Fred (who posted) to make sure. Good luck!


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

BVW said:


> Lol. Didn't ya believe me Scott? Funny thing is I asked Fred (who posted) to make sure. Good luck!


haha Ben, and no I didn't believe you! lol


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

fr3db3ar said:


> It's not a clip but yes, 5 rounds max in mag + 1 in the chamber. If you use a larger mag it would have to be "permanently altered and blocked to 5 rounds max. "permanently" means not easily altered in the field.



Next question is, wow there not easy to find a 5 rounder! And the few I did find were very expensive! Any suggestions on where to look for one or something to "permanently" limit a 30 round mag to 5? Thanks


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

Spartans8989 said:


> Next question is, wow there not easy to find a 5 rounder! And the few I did find were very expensive! Any suggestions on where to look for one or something to "permanently" limit a 30 round mag to 5? Thanks


nevermind. I found some relatively inexpensive mags at midway USA


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

They are just 10 round mags with a spring & plate so you can only hold 5. I had to trim my springs down so they will load rounds properly. They were too tight and the first round would not load.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Might want to consult with a CO about that modification. Only one I know to ever get a definitive ok is because it was a steel mag and riveted together after modification.


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

This now brings up another question. If its 5+1 then how is it legal to use a 10/22 or any other 22 that will hold more that 5=1?


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

There is an exception for .22 rimefire. Its all in the hand guide.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Escanaba_Predator said:


> There is an exception for .22 rimefire. Its all in the hand guide.


^^^ this^^^^


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Right, the round limit doesn't apply to rimfire.


----------



## selvig36 (Dec 25, 2006)

the round limit does apply to rimfire. just not .22. it applys for 17 cals. also, midway has 5 round clips for 15 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

And the 5 +1 rnd limit only applies to semiauto guns. Also shotguns used for migratory bird must not exceed 2 +1 rnds.


----------



## Billy_D (Feb 23, 2013)

where do I get a "clip" for my 10-22 or Ar15?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Billy_D said:


> where do I get a "clip" for my 10-22 or Ar15?


Ammo for AR-15's frequently come on clips, to facilitate easier magazine loading.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My son reloading clips with cheap ammunition for easier magazine reloads at the range. They make adapters to fit clips to magazines.


----------

